# Males versus females spoos as pets?



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been looking for a female black spoo (husband wants black, I just want a spoo), and happened upon a breeder that I think is awesome that has only white males. She does puppy temperament testing, and I have spoken with a couple of folks that have adopted pups from her that simply rave about their boys. It seems that all the lay people (by "lay" I mean people that don't have experience with spoos) insist that females make better pets. They say that females tend to be less rowdy, easier to potty and obedience train, and to just live with in general. I'm thinking that I should purchase a pup based on it's temperament testing results and not its sex...does anybody else have any advice or thoughts? Anybody end up with a spoo of a color other than what you (or your spouse) thought you wanted? I have a sweet little female cocker spaniel and also want a puppy that is likely to get along with her.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it depends on what YOU want in a dog. Don't go by what other people like in a dog's personality, they aren't living with the dog for the next 15 years. I tend to like a less clingy dog. My female is more that than my male. He has to be laying at your feet and then up the minute you move out of the room. He is also more anxious not to have us around than she is. The temperaments are going to vary regardless of gender. You can have shy males and shy females, outgoing males and outgoing females. It's just sitting down and making a want, can live with, and definitely don't want list, and going from there when making a decision.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

I am interested to see what people say here... I don't have any good insight. My husband wanted a boy who would learn to lift his leg in the yard so that we don't have yellow spots on our lawn.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I entirely disagree with the lay people you have been taking to. I love my girls with all my heart, BUT....given the choice, I would rather live with males than females. The girls love you...after you feed them. Their purpose in life is looking out for numero uno -THEM - before they worry about their humans. Unless they are spayed super young, which I do not agree with, their mission is survival of the species, and keeping themselves healthy to reproduce.

A male on the otherhand has a sole concern in life-his people. He is more devoted and dedicated to the welfare of his humans. The only time you see a male's loyalty waiver is if there is a bitch in heat nearby, and most males don't even get too uptight about them unless it is the second week of their heat.

As I said, I love my girls, but me, my late Mom and every breeder I am friends with feel the same way about the boys, and if someone knocked on our doors today and said we could only have one gender of dog, we would all pick males.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you Arreau but we are all entitled to our opinions. There would be absolutely NO female dogs in search and rescue, no female dogs as bomb sniffing dogs, no therapy dogs nothing if that were true. Females can be just as loving as males just in a different way. No, they are not as protective of their home but they are still very loving and protective of their pack.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think there is a one size fits all on this. My female Suri is super motivated to be by my side all the time. She is my shadow. I have boys and girls and it's up in the air depending on the day of the week. 

As Olie get's older he is the same, lovable a lot of the time. I like the dork factor of Olie, maybe a boy thing maybe not, but he is not as needy as Suri is. 

I would go by the temp testing not sex of the dog. I would be happy either way.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> No, they are not as protective of their home


Tell that to Meau when she's barking her FOOL HEAD OFF at our ninety year old next door neighbor who she's seen a thousand times!! She's such a GOOF about protecting her "turf"!

I LOVE my pack of girls and they all love me in different ways... My late mini-dachshund, Meika, was my heart puppy (lost her last May to a variety of incurable illnesses) and she wanted nothing more than to be on me, by me, with me whenever possible. Hannah, my mix, is like that now - I was making something in the kitchen just this morning and she insisted on being underfoot! I couldn't open my lower cabinet doors without making her move (then she'd just come back and lie down again) I finally escorted her to her bed in the dining area and told her to stay there so I could get my work done!

Of the two female spoos, Meau is much more clingy than Lucy (and Lucy is more clingy with my husband than she is with me) but that's OK with me - It makes it that much nicer that when she DOES come to sit by me it's because she's made a decision to do that - not because she's neurotic and can't be away from me.

I'll not say that I will never have a male dog, but at this point in my dog-owning life; I have to say I love my girls!!


----------



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions guys. I was thinking that maybe I should add this question...do puppy temperament testing results seem to be accurate as a general rule? I realize that a lot would depend on variables like the tester, whether the pup is tired etc...but given all that is equal, do you think the temperament testing gives a good picture of puppy personality?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think temperment testing is not 100% accurate. It DOES provide a pretty good idea of the dog's adult personality by its not perfect all the time. YOU have to also be a smart cookie and pick the puppy you like, then bring it home and mold and shape its personality to fit your family and lifestyle.

I would always choose a male over a female. I love my girls, but I'm not in love with them. They call them bitches for a reason. My boys are more eager, willing and happy-go-lucky! The girls think I am here to wait on them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

srsnidow said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys. I was thinking that maybe I should add this question...do puppy temperament testing results seem to be accurate as a general rule? I realize that a lot would depend on variables like the tester, whether the pup is tired etc...but given all that is equal, do you think the temperament testing gives a good picture of puppy personality?


YES!!! Definatey gives you as baseline to go on.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I have only had males. I have also heard that males tend to connect with the whole family insted of one person and they can be less moody. But like I said I have only had males and I'm sure this is just "what they say"  Both my boys like everyone depending on who is handling out the attention or treats. They are both even tempered and laid back but this also the way our family is ((most of the time)) Niether of my dogs were tested. My first I just knew that was the dog I wanted. The second I wanted a male and black and there was only 1 black in the liter I wanted black because the white toy was so had to keep clean I could only imagine a white spoo. So I have a white toy male and a black male spoo.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I personally prefer male dogs. I can't even give a solid answer why, I just like them better. I can't comfortably see myself happily owning a female dog. I don't think I would "connect" as well with them. Even just dogs I meet, I generally like the males the most. Females are great, but something about male dogs draws my attention more, I tend to like them better. -shrug- 

It's just totally my own personal bias though. I have no clue why, but I've always been like that. Male animals only, I never really had that desire for a female pet


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Ugg. I haven't responded to these threads before. I think personality traits really do not polarize to the gender of the dog. Each individual has their own unique personality that is supremely poodle: male or female.

My little girls have all been super attentive, protective, sweet, loving, and happy. I have never breed, so I have always had spayed girls. Meaning that I have been spared of the behaviors females can have while they are pregnant or in heat. Behavior that could range from being possessive, grumpy, self centered, independent ect.

Alternately, I see males as being super attentive, protective, sweet, loving, and happy just as much as the females. 

Personally, I do prefer females. Sorry guys, don't want to see the little red rocket or balls flailing around. I don't want to deal with territorial issues marking with pee and the possibly intense behavior of defending his female. 
Let's not even mention humping everything in sight.

I know neutering helps with the marking, humping and territorial issues. However, I don't want to deal with those behaviors at all. Even with a neutered male, it would be unfair not to expect him to exhibit some maleness especially if you anticipate adding to your pack. 

I also don't want to deal with constant cleaning because they can't keep their pee off of their front legs. These are my personal reasons. Whacked out as they may be, they are mine.

I think if anyone gets a female or male poodle and they take time to bond with their poodle, they will experience a truly amazing journey fulfilling in so many ways that one could never fully anticipate. My poodles have saved my life on several occasions; both mentally and physically. Their fun loving, smart intellect just can't be beat: male or female. There is no wrong choice.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

BFF said:


> : male or female. There is no wrong choice.


I completely agree!!

I've only owned one female dog in my life and thats Elphie and she acts just like our boys ((of all breeds)) have acted, goofy, protective, and a cuddle bug

and I did, when I went out looking for a spoo I wanted only cream or white nothing else looked like a poodle to me (( >.> I was a bit off in the head then )) but as soon as I saw Elphie and her funky coat I knew she was mine so I have no colour preferences now as long as its a poodle I'm all good xD


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I only wanted a female, but I have changed my mind after owning both a male and a female 

If I was choosing a puppy today as a pet I would only go after the personality no matter what sex it was.

The females are nice but the males are so easy going and fun to be around with 
Not saying that I don't like females they just both have there pros and cons.

I would say that the temp is a big thing in a pet so go with the pup that fits your lifestyle the best.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have my big, masculine boy. I want a girl to play with, as in, bows, ribbons, hair coloring, ect. I don't want to do that to poor Vegas. ^^ He wears the camo and bandanas.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

It is an individual choice and everyone has their preferences. There are some things we can live with and some things we can't. Some don't like to see the "red rocket" (personally, I don't have that problem with my guys - never see it unless they are urinating or cleaning said part). I have lived with males and females (about equal numbers). I prefer my boys - they are just sweeter. This is a general statement as I have lived with multiple Italian Greyhounds, a Whippet, a poodle, a Greyhound, a cocker mix and a Scottie mix. 

Oh yeah... the whole "girls are easier to housetrain" thing makes me crazy - my boys have ALL been easier to housetrain than ANY of the girls I have had. 

As for the temperment testing - Vinnie was TT'd and it was spot on (the lady that did it does litters a lot for different breeders). I think it really helps the breeders choose the right home for the right puppy. 

I did not choose Vinnie - the breeder chose him for me. I told her what I wanted (a working agility, obedience, rally and possibly field dog) and that sex/color didn't really matter, but I did have my preferences on both things. She chose wisely for me and I will let her choose my next dog.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a female Spoo and I love her dearly. She is more independent. She doesn't worry like my boys do. Even my male border collie. On the other hand, Reece completely freaks if she gets out of my sight. My girl spoo is my therapy dog, she is sweet, outgoing and loving, but is content to go in the bed room and sleep. While the rest of the family is all in the living room watching TV. She doesn't like to cuddle at all. She will give me a dirty look and walk out of the room if I even think about getting my lips close to her face or hugging her. 

What I have discovered over the years is I like boys for my big dogs and girls for my little dogs. I don't know why...just my preference. 

As for puppy testing, I tried that on my new baby. It came down to 2 pups. When I separated them and put them on the floor with me. One took off and had no interest in anything but his own agenda. Rune would wander around, but when I made a noise or tapped the floor he came running back to investigate. I also went a lot by feeling. The other 2 I had no interest in at all. I can't say why, they were nice pups. I just didn't feel any connection at all.


----------



## Lady Diana (Aug 7, 2008)

3year old Black girl here. Wanted the black because I couldn't deal with the runny discolored faces and somtimes butt area of the whites and peaches. Gets a bath after terrorizing all at the dog park (water runs like ink!) between grooming.She is the boss of all the pack. She body slams a 120 pound Dalmatian/Dane mix (male). My 2 greyhounds give her lots of room. She will cuddle on her on time.Love her......well just a little....she chose me,rescued from a filthy breeder.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think either sex makes for a wonderful pet. As long as you aren't basing your decision on misinformation (males are harder to housetrain for example) I thing you should go w/ what you want. You need to decide what's really important to you and whether you are considering these white males b/c they are availble now or b/c they are really a good opportunity. If you truly want a female and/or a black Spoo then you may have to wait but IMO it will be worth it in the end. Buying a puppy is one of those areas where your head really needs to rule your heart.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to agree with what everyone has said. I have a male spoo, and have only had male dogs. I have to say that my male is the Best family dog one could ask for though!!! I am getting a female next though. I have known many female dogs that are wonderful and great also. I would not cross this litter off your list. I wanted a black dog sooooo bad, but i ended up with a cream. I found one i got my puppy the color didnt matter at all to me.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Winnow said:


> I only wanted a female, but I have changed my mind after owning both a male and a female
> 
> If I was choosing a puppy today as a pet I would only go after the personality no matter what sex it was.
> 
> ...


This is one reason I would get a girl. I only have girls (human children) who would love to dress up a girl puppy. (but we still put bow in the bows hair anyway hehe)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We have had equal numbers of male and female dogs (2 of each). Every dog of ours has been completely different! One thing I would consider is your current female dog. It can be easier to have opposite sex dogs. However, that's really only if your girl has any issues with other females. If not, then it probably doesn't matter.

I'm getting a male puppy soon. It didn't really matter to me what sex the pup was, although I do seem to prefer males for a reason I can't identify. However, the main determination for me was that my mom has an intact bitch who tends to get along better with males. So we decided that a male would fit into the pack better. I guess my point is I don't think anyone can say what the better sex dog is, it's just what's right for you and your circumstances.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

something else to consider: if you have a sweet female cocker, you may want to get a male. 2 females of same or different breeds could be territorial. the female spoo may be submissive as a pup, but remember she's gonna be bigger than the cocker in size and may use that if she is trying to claim territory. not saying she will become aggressive, but a male won't be in competition with what is already hers. just a thought on doggie behaviour.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> 2 females of same or different breeds could be territorial.


I've heard of this often, but have never experienced it for myself. My entire pack (4) is made up of spayed females and for some reason, most of the rescues and fosters I take in are females, too (sometimes spayed, sometimes not) I've NEVER had a territorial spat between my girls - with the exception of Juliet and any sort of food product she might have - but she'd be crabby if a MALE tried to take food from her too (she has NO problem with humans taking ANYTHING from her, but if any other dog comes close to her when she's eating or chewing a bone or something, she'll growl) and promptly gets corrected by the pack leader (ME) when she does!!  She doesn't care if the cats get too close either - just canines... and only with something to eat... she's not like that with toys or beds or her humans or anything else - just FOOD.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> she has NO problem with humans taking ANYTHING from her, but if any other dog comes close to her when she's eating or chewing a bone or something, she'll growl) and promptly gets corrected by the pack leader (ME) when she does!!  She doesn't care if the cats get too close either - just canines... and only with something to eat... she's not like that with toys or beds or her humans or anything else - just FOOD.


My Aoki is this way - all 8lbs of her. Just her food. And now that we are on Raw she values it even more. We correct too as we supervise their eating. But I wonder why is my/our correction not sticking? I don't think I am taking it serious enough to be honest with myself. Maybe because she is only 8lbshwell:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> I've heard of this often, but have never experienced it for myself. My entire pack (4) is made up of spayed females and for some reason, most of the rescues and fosters I take in are females, too (sometimes spayed, sometimes not) I've NEVER had a territorial spat between my girls - with the exception of Juliet and any sort of food product she might have - but she'd be crabby if a MALE tried to take food from her too (she has NO problem with humans taking ANYTHING from her, but if any other dog comes close to her when she's eating or chewing a bone or something, she'll growl) and promptly gets corrected by the pack leader (ME) when she does!!  She doesn't care if the cats get too close either - just canines... and only with something to eat... she's not like that with toys or beds or her humans or anything else - just FOOD.


there are definitely exceptions to every situation. sometimes the environment itself could bring out an undesirable trait. meaning, if the home where the dogs live isn't big enough for them to have their own "space" where they could go off by themselves, that could make them more territorial. the dog's personality plays a big roll in this.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

My two are really wonderful together unless there is a bone involved. Bones are the high value treat around here. I've never heard fighting over food or even growling anymore because Harry will just move if he has a little leftover and Mia wants his food.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I've always been drawn to male pets, and I just love my male mini. He is so loving and very INTO me and my husband. My father-in-law's female spoo is a neat dog too, but far more independent. My friend's female toys were also very independent and kind of had the attitude "What have you done for me lately?" LOL! Not that it's a bad thing. It all depends on what you like. My friend loves he girls independent attitudes. I prefer a more clingy dog.

That said, every single dog is different. At the end of the day, you have to evaluate the particular pup and not over generalize. 

Also, I do think it's true *in general* that two females have the potential for problems moreso than a male and a female. It really just depends on the dog you end up with.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I entirely disagree with the lay people you have been taking to. I love my girls with all my heart, BUT....given the choice, I would rather live with males than females. The girls love you...after you feed them. Their purpose in life is looking out for numero uno -THEM - before they worry about their humans. Unless they are spayed super young, which I do not agree with, their mission is survival of the species, and keeping themselves healthy to reproduce.
> 
> A male on the otherhand has a sole concern in life-his people. He is more devoted and dedicated to the welfare of his humans. The only time you see a male's loyalty waiver is if there is a bitch in heat nearby, and most males don't even get too uptight about them unless it is the second week of their heat.
> 
> As I said, I love my girls, but me, my late Mom and every breeder I am friends with feel the same way about the boys, and if someone knocked on our doors today and said we could only have one gender of dog, we would all pick males.


I also disagree with you about the females looking out for themselves. I own nothing but female dogs and all of them where very good dogs that wanted to please me and be with me. The puppy Im foster now is a female and she is so lovey dovey.

Male vs female questions are always filled with opinions. With my experience of doing proper puppy temp test sex really does not matter.... It depends what you are looking for in a dog.

If you get a puppy who does not follow you as a puppy and is sitting in a corner doing its own thing. I think it would be safe to say don't expect that puppy to be willing to please. 

When I picked my GSD out when I was 14 yrs old. I did not go buy looks I place her and her sister down on the floor and walked away to see who followed me. her sister ran off and did her own thing ... Kayla stayed with me and was interested in me. Kalya was my pick 

I also think that you have to consider with everyones answers how did they raise their dogs ? everyone has their own way of raising dogs differently and every little thing does and will effect a dogs temperament later in life. ( hence dog whisper LOL) 

Another thing to consider is true breed temperament.

The only thing I can tell you the difference between Enzo and my other females is he has less common sense. Enzo is super smart and willing to please and wants to be loved up. 

This may be a reason why male dogs are more likely to bite than female dogs. This is true for men they just think differently from woman. Nothing wrong with it , you just have to find that man that fits what your looking for lol.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I entirely disagree with the lay people you have been taking to. I love my girls with all my heart, BUT....given the choice, I would rather live with males than females. The girls love you...after you feed them. Their purpose in life is looking out for numero uno -THEM - before they worry about their humans. Unless they are spayed super young, which I do not agree with, their mission is survival of the species, and keeping themselves healthy to reproduce.
> 
> A male on the otherhand has a sole concern in life-his people. He is more devoted and dedicated to the welfare of his humans. The only time you see a male's loyalty waiver is if there is a bitch in heat nearby, and most males don't even get too uptight about them unless it is the second week of their heat.
> 
> As I said, I love my girls, but me, my late Mom and every breeder I am friends with feel the same way about the boys, and if someone knocked on our doors today and said we could only have one gender of dog, we would all pick males.


I completely agree with you Arreau!!! Mind you ive never owned a female Spoo but have come in contact with MANY over the years and it seems that the males are more loyal in a way. It seems that female human do better with male dogs and male human with female dogs...ill really have to think about my next Spoo and if i want another boy or a girl.

But in the end its about the dogs temperment and not color or anything else like that. But if i were you i would get a male.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mister said:


> I completely agree with you Arreau!!! Mind you ive never owned a female Spoo but have come in contact with MANY over the years and it seems that the males are more loyal in a way. It seems that female human do better with male dogs and male human with female dogs...ill really have to think about my next Spoo and if i want another boy or a girl.
> 
> But in the end its about the dogs temperment and not color or anything else like that. But if i were you i would get a male.


Living with and coming into contact are two different things. I don't think I based my opinion off of other peoples dogs you did not train or raise. JMO


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i think the answer is: simply have two, one of each. in defense of the female dogs (since they are scoring low here  ) my jessie is affectionate as the day is long, she is loving, she is loyal, she is my shadow, she knows how to get to me, she's gentle if i'm crying, she keeps her distance when i'm scary to be around - lol. so....the answer is: have one of each so that you get to enjoy the pros & cons of both!!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a light cream male Spoo. I was originally dead-set on black, or at least gray, but I got Flash under special circumstances.
I've come to appreciate the light color- his toenails are super easy to clip (u can see the quicks), any bug bites or skin problems can be spotted easily, and he's much more photogenic than a black dog. Black spoos tend to have hard-to-see facial expressions when photographed.

Flash's temperament testing was not very accurate as he made a complete 180 when he was about 6 months old. Part of that may have been due to allergies, though. He was on a food containing grains, and when we switched to grain-free his energy level tripled. Lethargy can be a symptom of food allergies, so that might have been his problem.

As to male vs. female, a few breeders told me their males tend to be more affectionate, and their females are typically more independent. However, a tendency is NOT a guarantee. I've met several Velcro-boys (mine is very much one of these) and several females with a habit of talking back- literally!  But it's ultimately an individual thing. Plus there's always the neutering factor-- these breeders had intact dogs. I would trust TT more than any generalities about gender.


----------



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks again for everyone's opinions and suggestions. Based on what everyone said, I elected to go with temperament testing instead of sex. I have great news too! We made a decision on a breeder, and will be adopting our pup in June. Temperament testing hasn't been completed on the litter yet, so I'm hoping at least one pup will test out as a match for us. I'll keep everybody updated and post a picture when I have one.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OOOoooooo!! Now the waiting begins!! Congratulations on your future new furkid and, yes, please do keep us updated! I can't have another new puppy for a long time so I have to live vicariously through the forum members who get them!  Which breeder did you decide to get your puppy from?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

(Sorry for typos and no cap letters in advance, only have one hand at the moment)

from a trainer's standpoint i've always found boys easier than girls. however, i'm in a house full of girls, only one boy lol. my hubby doesnt like all the marking that boys sometimes do so he would only let me have a girl. both of my girls are loving and affectionate and the younger of the two is a reasonably easy trainer, she loves to work. i have noticed that if we are going to have any tiffs though among our dogs it will be between the girls. male dogs have a rep for being more prone to aggression than females. in reality the opposite is true, that's not an opinion it's a fact. the differences between the sexes are pretty slight though so i think you have the right idea on picking a dog based on temperment testing. just remember though that the temp testing is not an accurate gauge on how the dog will behave in the future. it tells you where the puppy is now and may reveal and give you a heads up on any tendancies the puppy may be prone to, the rest is up to you to a certain extent.  

i wouldnt trade my girls for the world but i'm kind pf drawn to boys


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a male and female spoo..

My female tends to be more independent, she's stubborn, seems to only listen when she wants to and will enjoy affection on her own terms. She's a friendly dog, doesn't meet a stranger but she is kind of shy and can be picky about who she really will show her personality to. She's smart and clever but not in a sense of learning tricks..she knows a few but doesn't seem as willing to perform them for everybody...however if the oven is cracked with a pizza stored inside she does know how to flip the door down and take it.

Vega..my male seems to love to please people. He will shake hands with anybody who asks..he stays glued to my side..rarely needs a leash.. listens very well and isn't nearly as stubborn. He barks a little bit more than my female but neither one of them are huge barkers. He also loves playing with other animals but seems to prefer people..if you start petting him you have a full time job and a friend for life.

Of the two personalities I have to say I prefer that of my male..I like his goofy, friendly personality and other people seem to love it as well.


----------



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> OOOoooooo!! Now the waiting begins!! Congratulations on your future new furkid and, yes, please do keep us updated! I can't have another new puppy for a long time so I have to live vicariously through the forum members who get them!  Which breeder did you decide to get your puppy from?


I narrowed it down to three breeders, all of whom do temperament testing. I ultimately choose Adagio Standard Poodles. There were lots of reasons I considered Adagio, but the deciding factor was that the puppies will be available at a time that is best for my family. I didn't want a puppy just yet, because I want my two oldest kids to be home from college and my youngest son out of school for the summer before we adopt our newest family member. The other breeders had puppies either available in the next week or so, or not until late fall.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

My breeder pick out my pup for me. She did a wonderful job and he fits right in with the family. The breeders will know what the pups will be like. (or they SHOULD) I talked with her a lot before purchasing and she would tell me that this one is going to need someone who has had a big dog before this one is shy this one barks......My guy was the sweetest of the bunch. He still is very polite, except he wants to play with EVERY dog he sees. He thinks every dog is a playmate which can cause me problems on walks and such but we are working on it in training. =) I think he will come out of it a lot as he matures.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

srsnidow said:


> I narrowed it down to three breeders, all of whom do temperament testing. I ultimately choose Adagio Standard Poodles. There were lots of reasons I considered Adagio, but the deciding factor was that the puppies will be available at a time that is best for my family. I didn't want a puppy just yet, because I want my two oldest kids to be home from college and my youngest son out of school for the summer before we adopt our newest family member. The other breeders had puppies either available in the next week or so, or not until late fall.


Adagio Standard Poodles has nice white dogs I just looked at their website  good luck and please post pics of your new puppy when you get it


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations! I can't wait for pics; Adagio has gorgeous dogs.


----------



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd give a little update...We did get a male from Adagio that went through puppy temperament testing. So far he is everything I could have wished for. He is 10 weeks old tomorrow and his name is Baron. Our breeder has been amazing and always willing to answer questions or help us in whatever way she can. I would definitely go with temperament testing over sex for any puppy we adopt in the future. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the beautiful puppy.

I love the males they are more fun. 
I did a temp test on all my pups, and the one who came out to be very easy going and good to handle has been staying with me now for 10 days.
He is 4 months old now and what a dream dog I almost don't want to return him, he is more easy going than all of my 3 spoos who are all 3, 2 and 1 years old. 

I picked home based on the volhard test and this pup went to a single mom with two kids who has basically no dog experience. They love him and he works out very well in there family and if you do something wrong with him it will probably not end up begin a big problem.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your handsome pup! What did you name him?


----------



## srsnidow (Apr 8, 2010)

His call name is Baron...not sure yet what his official name will be


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

BFF said:


> Ugg. I haven't responded to these threads before. I think personality traits really do not polarize to the gender of the dog. Each individual has their own unique personality that is supremely poodle: male or female.
> 
> My little girls have all been super attentive, protective, sweet, loving, and happy. I have never breed, so I have always had spayed girls. Meaning that I have been spared of the behaviors females can have while they are pregnant or in heat. Behavior that could range from being possessive, grumpy, self centered, independent ect.
> 
> ...


You just gave all of the reasons why I don't want a male and then some! I agree with you! I have always had female pets, but everyone else in my family has male dogs! They are all awesome, wonderful dogs. But, I still want a female!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

srsnidow said:


> Just thought I'd give a little update...We did get a male from Adagio that went through puppy temperament testing. So far he is everything I could have wished for. He is 10 weeks old tomorrow and his name is Baron. Our breeder has been amazing and always willing to answer questions or help us in whatever way she can. I would definitely go with temperament testing over sex for any puppy we adopt in the future. Thanks again for all the help!


Sorry I did not read until the end before my last post! I am so happy for you, and your wonderful male spoo!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful new puppy! Baron is adorable. 

And don't worry about marking, humping, or territorial issues being strictly male issues, as some girls have those behaviors, too. They are training issues, and neutering has little to nothing to do with any of them. 

I've had males and females for over 57 yrs., and love them both. In my experience, the girls have been very affectionate, yet more independent than the boys, and also more protective. More of a challenge, too, but so rewarding. My boys have all been sweet and affectionate, silly clowns more often than not, and more dependent than the girls. 

Enjoy your baby! They grow up too fast!


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Honestly, I've never had a female spoo...I have a boy. I ADORE him. He's so mellow and so happy....but it was never a choice for me. I wanted a boy from the start. 

Congrats on your new boy! I REALLY think you'll be happy with him


----------

